# Croatian (BCS): kolonizacija, koloniziran/a



## kudikamo

Da li se u novohrv. koristi neka druga riječ za "kolonizacija", i "koloniziran/a"?


----------



## croatian_native

> Da li se u novohrv. koristi neka druga riječ za "kolonizacija", i "koloniziran/a"



U hrvatskom jeziku, sinonim za "kolonizacija" je "naseljavanje".


----------



## sauge

Ako želiš reći da se netko naseljava nekamo i tamo misli samo živjeti, onda je to "naseljavanje". E, ali ako taj misli osim toga i iskorištavati lokalno stanovništvo i lokalna prirodna bogatstva, onda dobra stara "kolonizacija" pokriva sve to zajedno. 

A novohrvatski? Što bi to imalo biti?  

Čudnovata li svata za rep uhvatismo ter ga grješna i bijedna nemilice
čas ulijevo potežemo, čas udesno natežemo, kao reptila nemila i gmaza
nedraga, kao dušmanina kleta i spodobu mrsku nadasve.


----------



## kudikamo

Naslov price je "Colonizadas" i dobro je sto je autorica ziva pa cu je moci pitati, jer cini mi se da se igra vise s "Potcinjene", "Potlacene".

A novohrvatski, pa u posalici, misleci na sve nove tvorenice koje su se izmislile.


----------



## DenisBiH

kudikamo said:


> Naslov price je "Colonizadas" i dobro je sto je autorica ziva pa cu je moci pitati, jer cini mi se da se igra vise s "Potcinjene", "Potlacene".




_Zaposjednute_ iako ima konotaciju osvajanja je nešto neutralnije od _potlačene_ / _potčinjene_. Ali mislim da se tu gubi veza sa kolonizacijom u smislu naseljavanja.

Jedan primjer:



> Za privremeno _zaposjednute_ općine podaci su prikupljeni djelomično


Ili možda:


> Prostor je bio gusto napučen od mlađeg kamenog  doba, a od željeznoga doba _su zaposjednute_ sve pozicije pogodne za naseljavanje



Mada mi baš ne leži "Zaposjednute" kao naslov.


----------



## sauge

A, naslov! 
Naslove je dobro prevesti na kraju... 
Oni se često skrivaju do kraja, pa čak i do kraja prve redakture! Divlja je to pasmina, ti naslovi...

(Blago tebi kad možeš do autorice. Zaista. 
I oprosti što sam skočila na "novohvatski", ja sam već alergična na kovanice, tvorenice i ostale tvorove u našem jeziku, kad se nađe neki tamo, pa mi veli da ono što i ja i cijela država govorimo 40 godina nije moj jezik! Oprosti još jednom. )


----------



## kudikamo

sauge said:


> "novohvatski", ja sam već alergična na kovanice, tvorenice i ostale tvorove u našem jeziku, kad se nađe neki tamo, pa mi veli da ono što i ja i cijela država govorimo 40 godina nije moj jezik! Oprosti još jednom. )



Ma naravno, ima tezih budalastina, no buduci da zivim vani bojim se da je neka rijec  usla u upotrebu a da nemam dodira s njom. Inace, kako prevodim sa spanjolskom nekako mi se cini da je linijom manjeg otpora ako ostavim internacionalizme, i trudim se naci rijeci slavenskog korijena, iako nije uvijek moguce. Jedino dobro u toj pomami protiv tudjica jest sto se aktiviraju stare rijeci. A moto mi je, sto vise jezika govoris, vise vrijedis. Pa me zanima sve, i takozvani srbizmi u hrvatskom, i lokalna narjecja, i sve to samo obogacuje jezik.


----------



## kudikamo

Slazem se, "naseljavanje" i izvedenice ne dolazi u obzir. Kako Vam se cini "Podjarmljene", "Podvrgnute"? Je li pretjerano?


----------



## sauge

Uvijek, uvijek, uvijek ovisi o cijeloj priči. Ja sam jednoj knjizi promijenila izvorni (=doslovni) naslov, jer baš mi nije dobro zvučalo.

Sad, "Podvrgnute" mi ne zvuči baš.

"Potlačene?" (meni je ovo, iskreno, naslov koji ne bih ni taknula da ga vidim na polici)

"Podjarmljene" zvuči bolje. (Ako ima veze sa sadržajem, super!)

"Pod tiranijom" (Ustaaaajte vi zemaljsko rooooblje!)
"Opterećene" (haha, zvuči ko kupus kad ga kiseliš, pa opteretiš... ali i kao žene koje puno rade, pa imaju doma djecu i sve...)
"U lancima" (=asocijacija na roblje i slično)

A, čekaj, to je nešto s kolonijalizmom. Hm. 
"Pokorene"
Jesu li ti pokorene? Kolonizatori pokoravaju narode i zemlje, a te cure su, izgleda, takve...?

Navijam za: "Pokorene", prijevod: Kudikamo   

p.s. Mene su u školi učili da uvijek treba napisati hrvatsku riječ ako ta postoji. Pa to i radim, uglavnom. Ali na faksu su me učili da pravila nema. Jezik se ne da stavljati u ladice ni u lance, Krleža bi iz hrvatskog dobio jedva tri, ako ne bi i pao razred. Zato valjda jezik i jest toliko očaravajući, vrag bi ga znao...


----------



## kudikamo

@ sauge. 
Puno, puno hvala na trudu. Znaci u uzi krug uvrstili bismo "Pokorene", iako takodjer "Podjarmljene" me mami i to jako. Da vidimo bas sto ce reci vox populi na forumu.


----------

